# Bhi Wessex Branch - Auction



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everybody. I understand that there is a BHI Wessex Branch auction in Lyndhurst next week - I am trying to get hold of a catalogue - dont suppose anyone has got and electronic copy have they?

Many thanks,

Brahma


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

sorry cant help with that


----------

